# Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself



## 29Silberpfeil29 (18. Mai 2011)

Servus Forum,

ich bin der Ralf aus Grafentraubach, Niederbayern (Nähe Straubing) und möchte mich an dieser Stelle einmal ausdrücklich für alle Forumsbeiträge bedanken, welche Ihr der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellt und welche mir im Laufe der letzten 2 Jahre viele Denkanstöße und Hilfestellungen gegeben haben.

Jetzt ist es an der Zeit mal etwas zurück zu geben und vom Leser zum Schreiber zu werden.
Ich möchte somit meinen letztjährigen Schwimmteichbau mit einer ausführlichen Bilddoku einstellen - dies nicht um mich zu selbstbeweihräuchern, sondern um anderen Interessenten und ST-Neulingen die Hilfestellungen zu geben, nach welchen ich letztes Jahr selbst intensiv gesucht und teilweise nicht unbedingt so gefunden hatte.

Baudoku findet sich hier: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/initPRO/Schwimmteichbau2010?feat=directlink

Schwimmteich kurz nach Fertigstellung:
https://picasaweb.google.com/initPRO/Schwimmteich2010?feat=directlink

Schwimmteich jetzt:
https://picasaweb.google.com/initPRO/Schwimmteich2011?feat=directlink

Randinformationen:
- 2 Kammersystem 
- ST (75 qm), SB (4x8x2m), KB (12 qm, 12km), 52t Kies
- Schwimmbereich aus Fichtenholz. Gerüst aus 18x12er Balken, 4cm Läden beschlagen. Holzkasten auf der Folie, von außen mit Kies befüllt
- Klärbereich lieb ca. 80cm höher, ist durch eine Natursteinmauer (Muschelkalk) vom ST abgetrennt (Mauer im Wasser). Speist Wasser zurück in ST über 80cm breiten Wasserfall
- ST mit flachen Strandbereich (5-10cm Wassertiefe) für die Kinder (gesichert). Strandbereich mit baulich integrierter Stufe gegen um Abrutschen des Kieses zu vermeiden.
- Schwerkraft-Betrieb: Rundskimmer (Anschluß 110er KG-Rohr), Vortex-Eigenbau, Bogensieb, 2 Pumpenkreisläufe, 1 Ausströmer KB + 1 Ausströmer ST.
- Gimicks: 12 LED Unterwasserstrahler im SB, 2 Halogenstrahler li/re Wasserfall, 5 Luftausströmer + Kolbenkompresser für Pseudo-"Whirlpool" im SB.
- Steg (Lärche) direkt angeschlossen an den Wintergarten (sonst könnten wir unseren Garten nicht mehr durchqueren ;-) - Im Wasser auf Edelstahlgewindestangen aufgesetzt.
- mehrgibtsglaubichnichtmehrdazuzusagenoder???

Der Teich entstand komplett im Eigenbau (einzige externe Hilfe: 3 Stunden Baggern, Fertigbeton für die Sohle).
- 30t Lehm/Erde per Hand ausgeschaufelt beim modellieren.
- Teichsohle betoniert, da extreme Grundwasserproblematik aufkam (zu viel Regen letztes Jahr).
- Pumpenschacht ausgehoben und betoniert.
- Vlies verlegt, Folie verlegt und selbst geschweißt.
- 12t Muschelkalk vermauert und verfugt.
- Holzkasten gebaut.
- Teich- und Gimicktechnik selbst ausgehirnt (Literatur + Foren) und eingebaut (Logo: Kabel im Teich >> 12V).
- Schlußendlich Kies geradelt, Kies geradelt, Kies geradelt, ...

Baustart war der 16.4.2010 und die Erstbefüllung fand am 28.8. statt.

Viel Spaß mit den Fotos!
Traut's Euch ... es macht Spaß - alles ist lösbar - man kriegt selbst mehr gebacken als man denkt!
Und glaubt nicht unbedingt den allgegenwärtigen, warnenden Stimmen "Selbstbau ja, aber NUR unter fachkundiger Anleitung vom Profi...."

Servus beinand.
Da Ralf


----------



## Ares (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

  Alle Achtung! Sieht toll aus! 

Gruss 

Sandra


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*



Sehr schöne Teichanlage.  Die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt und alles was man selbst geschaffen hat, ist eh' das Beste.


----------



## ron (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

Wirklich beeindrückend! Ab jetzt gehts in den Sommer: viel Spass!

LG

Ron


----------



## Scheiteldelle (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

sehr schöne Baudoku und ein noch schönerer Teich !!!


----------



## johsi (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

Sehr schön geworden  - viel Spaß

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Mulmig (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

WOW!
Und die Kindersicherung ist klasse!!!

Schönen Sommer,
Anna


----------



## 29Silberpfeil29 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

@Mulmig: Ja die Kindersicherung find ich mittlerweile auch ganz Klasse!
Die entstand erst nach enormer Druckausübung der Omas


----------



## Mulmig (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

Na ja, so'n Kleinkind ist schnell futsch, da braucht's nicht viel....
Und am besten bei Eurer Lösung ist, daß das Mäusle genug Neugier und Patschplatz hat...
Manche Leute ziehen hohe Zäune um ihre Teiche und nachher ist es doch passiert, weil das findige Kleinkind mit aller Gewalt zum Wasser wollte UND das auch SCHAFFTE. Bei Euch kannn der kleine Wurzel pütschern und braucht nicht weiter klettern...
Toll, echt!

Anna


----------



## koifischfan (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

@mulmig
Was schlägst du vor?


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

Glückwunsch, das sieht richtig Klasse aus, eine rundum gelungene Anlage!! toll


----------



## seppl (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

Hallo, echt super toll geworden. Aber eine mords Arbeit, alle Achtung! Viel Spaß beim Baden,
Grüße Marion


----------



## Mulmig (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*



koifischfan schrieb:


> @mulmig
> Was schlägst du vor?



So eine Lösung, wie sie hier gefunden wurde finde ich vorbildlich, weil sie den Neugiertrieb des Kleinkindes befriedigt und damit fatale Wasserexploration überflüssig macht. 
Um meinen Teich stehen dornige Rosen und der neue schlammige Ufergraben hält sogar die Hunde ab...Darüber hinaus hilft nur Bodyguard und beten und schnell schwimmen lernen!
Als wir den Teich mitgekauft haben, lag eine zugeschnittene Baustahlmatte drin: grün gestrichen. Die haben wir mangels Kleinkind entfernt. Aber ich will jetzt nicht zu sehr von dem "Kompliment"-thread abweichen...
Also die ganze Anlage sieht für mich sehr Kinderparadies-mäßig aus, quasi für jede Altersstufe Omis inclusive


----------



## jrewing (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

Hallo Ralf,

finde deinen Schwimmteich sehr gelungen!

Seit gestern ist mein Schwimmteich mit ähnlicher Wasserfallausführung in Betrieb!
Uns kommt das Plätschern des Wasserfalls sehr laut vor bzw. ist es heute beim Abendessen auf der Terrasse fast schon zu laut gewesen.
Mal sehen was die Nachbarn morgen zu dem Thema sagen.

Habt/Hattet ihr diesbezüglich Probleme oder ist das einfach eine Gewöhnungssache?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Tabor12 (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

Hallo ! Kompliment - wunderschöne Anlage !

LG Irene


----------



## meinereiner (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

Hallo Ralf,



Was mich noch interessieren würde. Wie kommt das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Filter?
Bodenablauf hast du ja keinen. Das eine ist der Skimmer, und dann noch Schläuche? Die liegen im Kies? Und dann geht es erst in den Vortex, und dann in das Bogensieb? Bleibt da eigentlich viel drinnen im Vortex und im Bogensieb?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## samorai (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Baudoku 2010 / do-it(-everything)-yourself*

Hallo Christoph!
Mach mal ein Foto davon.Wenn der Wasserfall zu laut ist gibt es schon einiges zur Abhilfe.Bei Blech, Stärke und Material angeben.

Hallo Ralf!
Ein" fettes" sieht ungeheuer gut aus.wie ist Dein zweiter Vorname? Alleskönner?
Beim Teichbau fällt ja nicht gerade alles unter einem Fach, z.B. Folie schweißen, Holzaufbauten und Filterbau. Das sind Geschichten die aus verschiedenen Berufszweige stammen.
Und ganz nebenbei hast Du noch 30t Lehm bewegt! WOW!tolltolltoll

Warum hast Du eigentlich Fichte und kein Hartholz genommen?

LG Ron!


----------

